# Changes in payment policy.



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

You might want to point us in the direction Rex as to where this new Policy can be found.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

It appears I ordered one week too early...

Oh well, I'll appreciate that next time:icon_smil


----------

